# Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?



## kartal03 (8. Oktober 2014)

*Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Ich möchte gerne meinen PC, welches sich im ersten Stockwerk eines Einfamilienhauses befindet, mit meinem Router im Erdgeschoss verbinden. 
Dieser unterstützt leider kein WLAN AC (lediglich a,b,g,n) weshalb ich an DLAN dachte. Meine Internetleitung ist eine 100.000er, weshalb ich gerne
eine Verbindung mit mindestens 100 Mbit/s zwischen PC und Router haben möchte.

Gibt es DLAN Adapter, die das schaffen und nicht zu teuer sind?

Oder würde mir ein Repeater auch weiterhelfen? Im Moment ist mein PC mit einem 300MBPS Stick von TP-Link mit dem Router verbinden, und obwohl ich 5 von 5 Signalstrichen habe, 
kommen lediglich 10 Mbit/s an...

In unmittelbarer Nähe am Router erreiche ich mit meinem Smartphone im 5 Ghz Netz max. 70 Mbit/s.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Vielleicht wenn du beide Adapter in eine Verteilerleiste nebeneinander steckst.

Einfach ein LAN Kabel nehmen. Bei so einer schnellen Leitung gibts da einfach keine Alternative.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Bei guten Bedingungen können das die meisten besseren D-LANs.

Problem: Die Bedingungen müssen dafür SO gut sein, dass sie in der Praxis nie vorkommen. Man richtet eben kein dLAN zwischen zwei Steckdosen ein, die 3m voneinander entfernt sind und durch ein direktes Kabel verbunden sind.

In der Praxis kommst du für stabile 100 MBit wie BadFrag schon sagt kaum um ein Lan-Kabel herum.


----------



## kartal03 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Naja, ein Kabel quer durch das Haus verlegen kommt bei mir wohl nicht in Frage  .
Gibt es irgendwo im Internet denn einen Vergleich von aktuellen DLAN Adaptern, in dem auch die realen Geschwindigkeiten dokumentiert sind?
Habe über Google nur recht betagte Tests gefunden..

Achja, wenn ich im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter unter Windows 8.1 im Menüpunkt Wifi Status nachgucke, wird dort eine Geschwindigkeit von 270 - 300 Mbps angezeigt?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Das ist die theoretische maximale Datenrate. Wenn du davon 70-80 erreichst, dann ist das schon verdammt gut. Du bist dann aber auch quasi neben dem Router.


----------



## SilentMan22 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Über Stockwerke hinweg kriegst du mit D-LAN keine 100Mbit hin. Mit WLAN wird das auch nichts, außer vielleicht mit dem -ac Standard. Daber nur dafür nen neuen Router zu kaufen wäre viel zu teuer und zu riskant, niemand könnte dir garantieren das du auch 100Mbit kriegst. *Es bleibt dir nur ein LAN-Kabel. * Mit allen anderen Lösungen wirst du nur bedingt glücklich bzw. gar nicht und noch dazu mehr Geld los.


----------



## kartal03 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Dann werd ich wohl gucken müssen, ob es ein leeres Rohr in der Wand gibt, welches vom PC zum Router führt 
Angenommen ich würde ein Lan Kabel nehmen und es müsste ca. 25m lang sein, brauche ich eine Art von Verstärker oder eine besondere Abschirmung vom Kabel?

Oder ich warte auf den Wlan ad Standard


----------



## K3n$! (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

In der aktuellen Chip hat der AVM 1Gbit/s-Adapter maximal 300Mbit/s erreicht.


----------



## Ash1983 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Habe mir letztes Jahr http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0041JKGW8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (jedoch mit integrierter steckdose; Link aus der Bestellung führt seltsamerweise zu denen ohne) gekauft, die 100 Mbit/s von meinem Provider kommen an, Ping liegt um die 25-30 ms.


----------



## keinnick (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Ich nutze diese hier: AVM FRITZ! Powerline 520E Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

 Ich überbrücke 2 Räume / 6m Luftlinie. Aber vielleicht hab ich einfach nur Glück. DLAN kann je nach Umfeld / Elektroinstallation ziemlich schwanken.


----------



## Handlamp (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Es kommt immer auf die Verkabelung im Haus an. Ich nutze Geräte von Devolo um von einem Stockwerk in das nächste zu kommen, da ich kein WLAN-Signal durch die Decke gedrückt bekomme. An den Adaptern sind dann jeweils Fritzboxen angeschlossen, so habe ich in jedem Stockwerk wlan und wenn nötig auch Kabelgebundene Verbindungen.

Von einem zum anderen Stockwerk komme ich mit den 500mbit Adaptern auf knapp über 200Mbit

Auch die Ausnutzung einer 150Mibt Internetanbindung stellt kein Problem dar.

Wenn du original Devole Geräte etwas günstiger haben willst schau mal bei Conrad.de nach. Dort gibt es die Devolo Geräte im speziellen Design (schwarz) wo Conrad drauf steht. Sie sind bis auf das Design identisch mit den originalen dafür aber etwas günstiger.

Gruß


----------



## kartal03 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

@ Handlamp

Welche Adapter meinst du denn genau?
Ich werde es wohl mal ausprobieren und gucken, wie viel ich rausholen kann. 
Ansonsten müssen die Adapter wieder zurück.


----------



## Handlamp (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

einfach mal bei Conrad nach Devolo suchen.

dort werden dann auch Adapter aufgelistet, welche neben dem Produktbild ein Logo haben, auf dem Powerd by Devolo steht.

gruß


----------



## Tommi1 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Ist das nicht auch so, dass das nur ein einem Stromkreislauf funktioniert?

Beispiel:
Unser Wohnzimmer und unser Schlafzimmer haben im Sicherungskasten je eine eigene Sicherung.
Also 2 Kreisläufe.

Dürfte dann also nicht funktionieren, per DLAN, ein Gerät, im Schlafzimmer, mit der Fritzbox im Wohnzimmer zu verbinden, oder?


----------



## kartal03 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht auch so, dass das nur ein einem Stromkreislauf funktioniert?
> 
> Beispiel:
> Unser Wohnzimmer und unser Schlafzimmer haben im Sicherungskasten je eine eigene Sicherung.
> ...


 
Funktioniert schon, allerdings sind die Geschwindigkeiten dann wohl nicht so gut.

Ich habe jetzt die devolo dLAN 500 duo+ geordert, welche morgen ankommen sollten. 
Mal sehen, wie hoch die Geschwindigkeit damit ausfallen wird.

Als einzige alternative bliebe einen neuen Router zu kaufen, mit einer passenden, Leistungsfähigen WLan AC Netzwerkarte.
Damit käme ich allerdings auf 250€, was mir zu teuer ist.


----------



## kartal03 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Die Adapter wurden heute geliefert und ich habe sie direkt ausprobiert.
An der Steckdose direkt neben meinem PC empfange ich lediglich ~ 25 Mbit/s , also nur 5 Mbit/s als über Wlan-N.
Danach habe ich eine andere Steckdose ausprobiert, und siehe da, da wurden es schon satte 75 Mbit/s, und das bis jetzt auch stabil.

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufrieden und werde die Adapter behalten. Allerdings benötige ich noch ein knapp 10 Meter langes Ethernet Kabel,
da die besagte Steckdose ein bisschen weiter weg ist, aber eben im selben Stockwerk wie der Pc, und das war ja das wichtigste.


----------



## Handlamp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Es darf vor dem Adapter keine Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter sein oder eine per Funk schaltbare Steckdose. Am besten sollte immer der Adapter als erstes Gerät an der Steckdose in der Wand sein. Wenn man in den Adapter (sofern dieser eine integrierte Steckdose hat) weitere Geräte einsteckt macht dies nichts aus.

Die Adapter funktionieren problemlos über Sicherungen hinweg. Bei mir geht es im mehrfamilienhaus sogar über den großen Sicherungskasten im keller in dem auch die Stromzähler sitzen hinweg zum Nachbar, damit man eine Runde im lokalen netzwerk zocken kann.


----------



## Ict5JAY (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gibt es DLAN Geräte, die unter realen Bedingungen 100Mbit/s schaffen?*

Fritz! Powerlan 520E

Haus Baujahr 1938 Elektr.-Leitungen ca. 40 Jahre alt. Wir schaffen zwischen 6 und 9 MByte/sek jenachdem wieviel Adapter wir eingesteckt haben. Wir haben vier von diesen Adaptern im Betrieb. Angeblich 500 MBit Brutto und Netto schafft man so um die 100 MBit. Allerdings geht die Latenz dann auch entsprechend hoch!!!  Aber die Fritz! Powerlan adapter sind schon sehr stabiel. Wenn ich noch an die Anfänge von powerlan denke, andauernd Stecker aus und wieder einstecken nervt irgendwann!


----------

